
UK spies unable to crack coded message from WWII carrier pigeon - kjhughes
http://www.cnn.com/2012/11/23/world/europe/uk-wwii-pigeon-mystery/index.html
======
stevewillows
HN Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4821517>

